# Insurance for pregnant cats.



## mclaycm (Jul 22, 2009)

hi everyone. I have just taken in (2 weeks) a gorgeous black stray cat. She is only around 5/6 months old. 

I took her to the vet last week to discover she had no chip (no collar when found) and after talking to cat protection and checking registers / posters. We decided to keep her since we fell in love with her instantly.

Took her back to the vet and she has almost confirmed she is also pregnant. She said that as she is sexually mature there are unlikely to be any major problems and it was up to us if we kept the kitties or had her spayed and them removed there and then. (we still have a week to decide)

As she is so young and already I have homes for more than the kittens she will bear we decided to let her have them. We will also keep one of them as 2 cats is a nice number to have. 

However, I was looking into insurance and problems and have found no one seems to insure for pregnancy. I would even pay a bit more just to know that if she had to have a c-section I could get the costs covered. But even breeder policies do not seem to cover first breeding. 

Does anyone know of any insurance companies that will insure this. Im at a loss. I dont know whether to have her spayed now and remove them or go through with it and hope she is ok. Vet gave her a good bill of health but just because she is so young.

I have read many conflicting reports people say as long as cats are sexually mature then its natural for them to have kittens (they would in the wild) some say not till at least 12 months. I have heard of 3 1/2 month old cat having kittens too.

Many thanks
Colin


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

well done for taken in a cat who is pregnant...iv rescued 2 3 weeks ago and 1 gave birth last night...makes you feel wonderful knowing you have helped them..


----------



## mclaycm (Jul 22, 2009)

mypets said:


> well done for taken in a cat who is pregnant...iv rescued 2 3 weeks ago and 1 gave birth last night...makes you feel wonderful knowing you have helped them..


Im so glad she found us. Have you had problems with them giving birth. Im just scared something happens and she needs a c-section and there is no insurance to cover it.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Its up to you really & the vet, if she cant look after them make sure you have some replacement milk and bottles etc then its every 2 hours feeds.

poor girl pregnant so young  Lets jsut hope its all OK, I dont think that any policy's cover breeding so if she needs a c-section im afraid its down to you 

You said a 3 half month old gave birth...that cant be right she would have gort pregnant at 6 weeks?! or is my head fuzzy?! lol!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

mclaycm said:


> Im so glad she found us. Have you had problems with them giving birth. Im just scared something happens and she needs a c-section and there is no insurance to cover it.


her first one was bad...it came out feet first and she was pushing for 30mins...she couldnt push the bum out..so i had to help her..everytime she had a contraction i gently pulled...finally got the body out and her head was stuck..selecta went mental, must of really hurt her...so i had no choice but to keep pulling...when finally it came out...

next 4 was easy, didnt need to help...she didnt eat all the placentas so just throw them away...


----------



## mclaycm (Jul 22, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Its up to you really & the vet, if she cant look after them make sure you have some replacement milk and bottles etc then its every 2 hours feeds.
> 
> poor girl pregnant so young  Lets jsut hope its all OK, I dont think that any policy's cover breeding so if she needs a c-section im afraid its down to you
> 
> You said a 3 half month old gave birth...that cant be right she would have gort pregnant at 6 weeks?! or is my head fuzzy?! lol!


I think I meant a 3 half month old got pregnant. I read it on this forum. Very rare. But I assume she would have had the kittens about 5 months. Will have to search for it again.

Any idea what a c-section costs? I was looking and an out of hours emergency is about £500+ is that about right? I'll maybe ask my vet so I know.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't think anyone will insure for a pregnancy. Sorry. Emergency c-section will be around £500+ depending on if any aftercare is needed for mum and kitts.

Cats CAN have kittens from their first call - on average this is 6 months - doesn't make it a good time to have babies - just like a human child can have her first period at 11 doesn't mean she is a) fully grown or b) mature enough to have a child. How far on is she? Sh is most likely t be fine but you never know. Also a spay with termination could be a tricky bit of surgery if she is a good way on, lots of extra blood supply to the womb etc so harder to perform.


----------



## gerisdolly (May 20, 2009)

put £20.00 PER WEEK AWAY TILL SHE HAS HER KITTENS IF YOU NEED THE MONEY TIS THERE FOR YOU IF YOU DONT NEED IT THEN YOU WILL HAVE EXTRA SPENDING MONEY FOR XMAS ..NO INSURANCE FOR PREGNANCY ..BUT THINGS WILL BE FINE LOOK AT THE PLEASURE YOU WILL HAVE WHEN THE KITTENS ARRIVE..IF YOU NEED ADVICE FOR THE BIRTH JUST ASK..WE ARE HERE TO HELP AS MUCH AS WE CAN ..GER:wink5:


----------



## mclaycm (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for all your help.

I'm just taking great care of her and hope everything goes ok. 

I just caught her yesterday munching on one of my plants which I just found out to be on the poisonous list. She seemed really down and was not keen on being stroked yesterday at all. I was worried last night and planned to take her to the vet today however she seemed perfect this morning. It could either have just been an off day or it was maybe the plant. 

I'm going home at lunch time to move the plant and check on her. I'm scared it could cause harm to the babies even the small amount of toxin in it.If she is not 100% when I get home Ill get her to vet.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

mclaycm said:


> hi everyone. I have just taken in (2 weeks) a gorgeous black stray cat. She is only around 5/6 months old.
> 
> I took her to the vet last week to discover she had no chip (no collar when found) and after talking to cat protection and checking registers / posters. We decided to keep her since we fell in love with her instantly.
> 
> ...


I can see what you are doing and it is lovely the way you have taken her in but I would have her spayed as she is very very young.

Should you decide to go ahead put some money away each week as the likelihood of problems are higher as she is so young.


----------



## mclaycm (Jul 22, 2009)

there is definitely not. even breeders plans dont cover the first pregnancy. Im just keeping fingers crossed she will be ok.


----------

